# Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...



## utakurt (1. Juli 2008)

...in Niederösterreich!

Ich habe mich gestern registriert, weil ich mir von diesem Forum große Hilfe für meine bevorstehende Teichoptimierung erhoffe!

Kurz zu mir: bin etwas über Anfang 40, verjeiratet und begeisterter Griller & Cabriofahrer!

Seit wir vor fast 20 jahren unser Haus gebaut haben, wurde aus alten Eisenbahnschwellern auch gleich ein kl. Gartenteich mit ca 2,6 x 3,3 angelegt - tiefe ca 0,8m - an 1/4 eine Flachzone mit ca 50cm!

Also ich rechne der Teich fast so max um die 8000l!

Fischbesatz (Goldfische) ist vorhanden -quasi NULL Beflanzung!

Über tag läuft eine Solatpumpe und es kann noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe zugeschalten werden, welche das Wasser aus dem teich in ein kleines Becken über den Teich pumpt (roter Pfeil), von wo das Wasser dann über Steine in den Teich zurückfließt!







Beim letzten Unwetter hat es mit einen großen Stein in den Teich gerissen (gelber Pfeil) und die Folie wurde beschädigt - ich konnte das zwar notdürftig flicken (Wasserstand gut 15cm unter normal), aber ich habe mir gleich eine Ersatzfolie zugelegt und möchte den Teich neu aufbauen, mit folgendem Ziel:






*Ziel 1:*
Das Wasser im Teich soll klar werden;dh ich baruche eine ordentl Filteranlage (eher kein eigenbau)  - für jedwede Tipps wäre ich dankbar - ich grabe mich hier eh fest durchs Forum!

*Ziel 2:*
Ein schöner wasserabluf vom Mini-Obernbecken in den Teich!

Wie würdet Ihr den Teich nun weitergestalten?

Danke fürEure Unterstützung!

Hier dann noch 2 bIlder vom Teich(leib):

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *


...und noch eins:

http://mybbq.net/forum/userpix/239_G1_1.jpg

Edit by Olli_P: Restliche  Bilder in Links umgewandelt. Bitte nicht mehr als zwei Bilder per IMG Befehl einfügen.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hallo Uta oder Kurt  

:willkommen bei den -Teich :crazy 

Na, das hast du dir ja was vorgenommen  

Obwohl mir der Teich so gut gefällt. Pflanzen hättest du da auch so noch nachträglich einbinden können.

Hast du dich schon durch das Basiswissen gewurstelt??? (Siehe meine Signatur)

Eine Anleitung zum Bilder Hochladen findest du dort auch. 

Und nicht böse sein das ich die letzten 3 Bilder in Links umgewandelt habe, aber wir müssen auch an die User denken die noch kein DSL haben und noch per Modem hier in Forum sind.


----------



## utakurt (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hi Olli!


Alles ok (auch mitd en Links) -also ich bin der Kurt! Wie gesagt klappere ich seit fast 2Tagen schon etliche links ab - bin momentan noch am überlegen, ob ich dasobere kleinere Becken noch vekleinere und dort eine Filteranlage einsetze!

Wie würdest du denn konkret diesen Teich gestalten?


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hi Kurt,




Das ist schwer zu sagen wie ich's machen würde.

Evtl. etwas größer und tiefer. Platz scheint ja genug da zu sein.....  
Aber du hast ja schon die Folie besorgt. :__ nase 

Ansonsten könntest du den kleinen ja auch als Pflanzenfilter herrichten. 

Am besten wäre vielleicht eine Gesamtansicht wie die Platz und Höhenverhältnisse sind.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hi Kurt,
erst einmal willkommen hier im Forum.  Deine Situation ist ähnlich meiner- die zur Verfügung stehenden Grundstücksfläche im Vergleich zum Wunschvolumen ist nicht die eines "Naturteiches" . Bitte versteh' mich nicht falsch, ich meine ein etwas steileres Teichprofil als "normal" (normale Teiche gibt es eh' nicht). Ich will an meiner Terasse stehen und ins tiefe Wasser schauen bzw. die Beine 'drin kühlen (schau mal bei Ollis und bei Karsten's "alten" Teich, oder Simon fällt mir gerade ein - echt empfehlenswert). Im Prinzip hast Du schon 2 Becken, wobei das obere als Pflanzenfilter fungieren könnte, und das untere nicht nicht mehr so dolle bepflanzt werden muß. Zwischen beiden Becken müßte zumindest eine mechanische Filterung sitzen (Siebfilter als eine der Möglichkeiten). Im Interesse vertretbaren Stromverbrauchs landest Du bei der "Schwerkraftfilter"-Fraktion. Schau mal bei Olli (zunächst mal Entschuldigung an den fleißigen Rest, aber Olli hat schließlich geantwortet :__ nase), wie der das Ganze bei sich gelöst hat .
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere :crazy, dann sind bei Ollis threads ausreichend links zu anderen Eigenbauten und kommerziellen Lösungen. Bei letzteren sind 1T€ noch nicht das Ende der Beschaffungskosten, da lohnt sich zumindest die Recherche.


----------



## ösiwilli (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Servus Kurt,

ganz liebe Grüsse aus dem __ Wein- ins Waldviertel!!

Kann Dir zwar im Moment keine Tips geben, da mein Teich eher anders geartet ist (naturnaher Teich ohne Technik) aber hier bist Du auf alle Fälle gut aufgehoben und vielleicht kannst Dir ja von meinem Teich (siehe unten) ein paar Ideen holen.

Werde mir übrigens in Kürze doch noch einen kleinen Filter zur Entlastung bei höheren Nährstoffeintrag durch die umliegenden Felder bauen und bei unseren Experten einige Tips klauen. 

Liebe Grüsse - Willi -der sich freut einen Fastnachbar hier gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Servus Kurt

Auch von mir ein
Herzliches Willkommen  
aus dem Industrieviertel ins Waldviertel.

Also ich würde den "oberen" Teich auch als Pflanzfilter, wie Olaf & Rolf schon geschrieben, ausführen. Der gibt dann auch was her, Pflanzen mäßig  und gleichzeitig hast auch "Nährstoffzehrer" die Dir den Teich im Gleichgewicht halten können. Aber ohne dazwischenliegenden Spaltfilter (= Grobabscheider z.B.:  [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1246_CompactSieve-II-250.html"]CompactSieve II 250[/DLMURL]) wird nix zu machen sein . Verbunden mit einem Skimmer und Bodenablauf (Pumpe) und gut is


----------



## utakurt (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hallo & Guten Abend , leute - na dan fühlt man sich ja wirklich wie zu hause!   :smoki (bin ganz überwältigt von den welcome-greetings)!

So - ich höre jetzt mehrfach , dass der obere Wasserschacht in einen *Pflanzenfilter* werden soll!

Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen, deren Antworten mich brennend interessieren: 


kann ich dazu den Schacht mit Blähton füllen und dann das Wasser da reinleiten?
Wird das eh nicht stinking & "gelsenfördend"?
Welche Plfanzen sollen dann Eurer Meinung nach da rein (der Schacht ist so um die 30cm tief)? - Winterfest wäre geil!

Alternativ dazu könnte ich jetzt günstig an eine neue Biotex 18 Filteranlage kommen - da würde ich dann noch 'ne 24W UVC vorschalten - bach lauf mauere ich mir aus den vorahdnen Steine, da ich den hinteren Teil (Einlauf vom Oberbecken) sowieso neu machen muß! 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung - Ihr seid großartig! Hab enun doch offenung, dass das Vorhaben was wird!


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Servus Kurt

Zum Thema Pflanzfilter ein sehr guter Thread.

Da wirst bestimmt schlau draus


----------



## Olli.P (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hi Kurt,

hab mal eines deiner Bilder geklaut. 

Den Bachlauf würde ich dann wie auf dem Bild anlegen.

 

Wenn der Höhenunterschied zu groß sein sollte, haste noch ein paar Schwellen um den Teich noch um eine lager Höher zu bringen?? Das wäre dann noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hi Kurt,
super, wie alle hier antworten! Hätte nie gedacht, beim Lesen Deines threads noch was zu lernen ... . Aber nun mal Spaß beiseite: im "guten" Pflanzenfilter gibt's keinen Modder (oder wie das auch immer in Österreich heißt). Damit das nicht geschieht, sollte, wie von den Kollegen beschrieben, alles "Grobe" vorher ausgefiltert werden (SiFi oder Spaltfilter als Variante). Aus den Abbauprodukten toter Algen bzw. den Ausscheidungen der Fische entstehen Ammoniak bzw. Ammoniak-Derivate. Damit können Pflanzen wenig anfangen, und Fische sowie die Tiere und Bakterien im Teich mögen das Zeug auch nicht. Glücklicherweise gibt es Bakterien, die so ein Zeug mögen, und daraus Nitrit (Nitrifizierung) machen. Dazu brauchen die Sauerstoff (sprich Luft), und um aus dem Gift Nitrit Nitrat zu machen (das geht zum Glück fast von allein), braucht es ein bisserl Sauerstoff mehr.
Ein Pflanzenfilter kann also 2 Funktionen haben: er reinigt das Wasser komplett (inkl. Nitrifizierung), oder er baut nur das Nitrat ab (weil Nährstoff für Pflanzen).
Ich ahne, dass jetzt viele über meinen text herfallen - ist auch gut so!  
Meiner Meinung nach bringt selbiger aber ein bißchen Licht in die Diskussion:
Pflanzenfilter braucht poröses Substrat und lange Durchlaufstrecke (dann nitrifiziert er auch), und die zweite Option im Forum: einfach die Brühe unter den Pflanzen durchlaufen lassen. Wenn Du nur einen SiFI/Spaltfilter vor den "Hochteich" setzt, ist die erste Variante gefragt, bei einem "Komplettfilter" ist noch die zweite nötig.
Das Thema "UV" dürfte dann unter überflüssig abgehakt sein.


----------



## Werner Schmidt (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hallo Kurt, 
denk doch mal an die Stufenschleusen vom Rhein, ich würde noch ein Becken über die zwei anderen setzen, hier wäre dann auch genügend Platz fürs Grünzeug. Selbst ein Wasserfall könnte paralel laufen, Sauerstoff ist auch wichtig.


----------



## nobsi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

hallo kurt aus dem wald4tel!

ich würde auch im oberen bereich einen pflanzenfilter machen. 

im unteren teich einen skimmer und das wasser über eine pumpe in den oberen teich zum pflanzenfilter pumpen. dann über die schwerkraft und einen bachlauf zurück nach unten.

ein pflanzenfilter stinkt nicht. und wenn die übrige biologie stimmt (__ frösche, __ kröten, __ libellen und deren larfen und alles was sonst noch so dazu gehört), gibt es auch keine gelsen bzw. stechmücken wie sie bei unseren lieblingsnachbarn genannt werden  .

grüße aus dem wein4tel

:cu 
norbert


----------



## utakurt (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hi Leute - danke für Eure beratende Funktion in meiner Misere!

Also - es wird nun ein OASE Skimmer und ein Velda DRUCKFILTER SET 20000 UV 







Es ist der Filter rechts! Dieser Druckfilter hat ein integriertes 18W UVC & man kann ein 2.te 18W UVC einbauen anstelle eines Heizelementes!

Das mit den Pflanzen werde ich genauso machen, wie Ihr gesagt habt; ich zieh das Wasser durch den Fuilter nach oben und im oberen kl. bachlauf werdn Planzen in kl Planzkörebn gesetzt - habe ab übermorgen Urlaub und da geht's los! 

Ich hoffe, ich habe mit diesem set nicht zu sehr in den  Gatsch gehaut, aber diese Anlage müßte es mit meinem 9000L-Teich schaffen!


----------



## utakurt (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Danke nochmals an alle für die absolute Top-Beratung!   Habe wirklich viel gelernt!

Mein renovierter Teich ist jetzt ca 3 Wochen in Betrieb und das Wasser ist glasklar - hätte nie gedacht, dass sowas möglich ist!     

Bin gerade rausgegangen und habe in der Finsternis mit Blitz diese Aufnahmen gemacht:






Über die noch sichtbare Folie rechts hinten kommt Jute, in die ich __ Brunnenkresse anbaue - sollte man dann auch nimmer so blank sehen!






Wenn nun noch die Pflanzen schön gedeihen (habe auch eine Schwimminsel mit Brunnenkresse gemacht) stellt dieser Teich für mich das absolute Optimum dar - mehr wollte ich nie haben!

Das obere kl. Becken werde ich als reinen Pflanzenfilter integrieren - aber das dauert noch, weil wir Ende September die Terrase komplett neu machen und ich dort im oberen Bereich auch eine Sitzgelegenheit integrieren möchte!


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Hallo Kurt,

ich würde statt der Jute, lieber Ufermatte oder gut durchgespülten Kunstrasen nehmen. 


> Jutefasern sind vollständig biologisch abbaubar.
> ...
> Sie sind jedoch sehr fäulnisanfällig ....


Quelle

Kokosfaser hält auch nicht länger als ein paar Jahre. Gerade im Grenzbereich Luft-Wasser vergammelt sie sehr schnell und reißt dann dort ab. 
Wenns dauerhaft halten soll, würde ich mich gegen solche natürlichen Werkstoffe entscheiden.


----------



## utakurt (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Grüße aus Geras (im Wald4tel)...mit Vorstellung...*

Danke für d en guten Tipp - das hatte ich nicht bedacht!


----------

